# Potato freshness



## kitchengoddess8 (May 16, 2016)

I bought a bag of purple potatoes at Whole Foods about a week ago and have kept them stored in a bin in my pantry closet. Last night I took a couple of them out to cook and they were slightly soft. Are they fresh enough to eat? I made some hash browns and they tasted fine.


----------



## medtran49 (May 16, 2016)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I bought a bag of purple potatoes at Whole Foods about a week ago and have kept them stored in a bin in my pantry closet. Last night I took a couple of them out to cook and they were slightly soft. Are they fresh enough to eat? I made some hash browns and they tasted fine.


 
I'd say you have already answered your own question.  

The potatoes I made the gnocchi with a couple of night ago were slightly soft.  The potato basket gets too much sunlight in our new house so it either has to be moved or we'll have to cover up the potatoes with a dishtowel or something because they sprouted and I had to knock off the sprouts.  Or, alternatively, not buy a 5-pound sack since we don't use them up fast enough.


----------



## creative (May 16, 2016)

When a potato starts to develop little white roots, then it becomes questionable whether it is still edible.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 16, 2016)

creative said:


> When a potato starts to develop little white roots, then it becomes questionable whether it is still edible.


You mean the sprouts? They're still edible - just break off the sprouts and use the potatoes soon. 

If they're turning green under the skin, peel off all the green - it can cause upset stomach. Solanine is a natural toxin, you know


----------



## Mad Cook (May 16, 2016)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I bought a bag of purple potatoes at Whole Foods about a week ago and have kept them stored in a bin in my pantry closet. Last night I took a couple of them out to cook and they were slightly soft. Are they fresh enough to eat? I made some hash browns and they tasted fine.


Depends on how soft.

If they are green throw them out (mind you, how you could tell with purple potatoes, I'm not sure).

According to a report in the Daily Mirror (British tabloid newspaper - aimed, apparently, at a consumer with reading age of 10!) purple potatoes will stop you getting cancer 

_Baked purple spuds might help people beat cancer.

The superfood from South America now available here is packed with antioxidants which kill off tumours.

In tests on mice the potatoes, usually the size of a golf ball, halted the growth of bowel cancers by targeting their “master” stem cells.

Prof Jairam Vanamala, of Pennsylvania State University in the US said a starch in the potatoes boosted the immune function in the gut.

And this could cause cancer cells to “self-destruct.”_ (I thought purple was an appropriate colour to paste the cutting )


----------



## Mad Cook (May 16, 2016)

creative said:


> When a potato starts to develop little white roots, then it becomes questionable whether it is still edible.


Edible but probably losing it's "goodness" as it's using it to grow the roots.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 16, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> According to a report in the Daily Mirror (British tabloid newspaper - aimed, apparently, at a consumer with reading age of 10!) purple potatoes will stop you getting cancer!


The key words are "might" and "could." What works in animal models doesn't always work in humans.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 16, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> The key words are "might" and "could." What works in animal models doesn't always work in humans.


Exactly! It also depends, to a large extent, of the number of mouse "volunteers" the experiment used. If the sample was small it probably wasn't very useful.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 16, 2016)

I have a question.
I have bought russet potatoes that were very fresh. Very firm.  Yet they were a bit green under the skin.
How could they be old if they were still hard and looked as fresh as they could be. Beautiful potatoes. I can tell an old potato from a fresh potato.
I heard back in the day about the green under the skin, but it warned only of sickness, not freshness.
Is green under the skin a sure sign of age?


----------



## Dawgluver (May 16, 2016)

RB, I think green is a sign of exposure to sun, not of age.  It's important to peel the green parts off, they can make you sick.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 16, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> RB, I think green is a sign of exposure to sun, not of age.  It's important to peel the green parts off, they can make you sick.


Yes, I was about to say that, too. 

The following info comes from the The Food Safety Authority of Ireland website:

"_Whilst not acutely toxic in humans, there are a number of reports suggesting that ingestion of potatoes containing high levels of glycoalkaloids have led to poisoning incidents where the main symptoms displayed are irritation of the gut and also drowsiness. These symptoms have also been shown at high doses of glycoalkaloids in controlled experiments using human volunteers_."

It also says that there is no connection between expectant mothers consuming green potatoes and the incidence of spina bifida in their babies (there was a scare about this a long time ago).


----------



## creative (May 16, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> If they're turning green under the skin, peel off all the green - it can cause upset stomach. Solanine is a natural toxin, you know


Yes I know that....a toxin is a toxin regardless of whether it is synthetic or not.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 16, 2016)

creative said:


> Yes I know that....a toxin is a toxin regardless of whether it is synthetic or not.



Just clarifying, since you seem to have the idea that synthetic toxins are somehow worse.


----------



## creative (May 16, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Just clarifying, since you seem to have the idea that synthetic toxins are somehow worse.


I would always favour an organic pesticide over a synthetic one anyday.
My choice!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 16, 2016)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> ...Last night I took a couple of them out to cook and they were slightly soft. Are they fresh enough to eat?..


I might be the only person who does this, or at least the only one to admit it, but when I have sprouting, slightly soft potatoes, I just cut them up for mashed a few hours before I'm going to boil them. After peeling* and cutting into chunks, they sit in water until it's time to cook them. By the time I give them one more rinse before boiling them, they are just about as firm as a just-bought one. I've always figured the softening comes from a loss of moisture. Restore moisture=restore texture. Himself has never been able to tell if a potato has been a just-bought one or an older one. He enjoys them both. Neither of us have ever felt sick afterwards.

I do cut off any green, but I rarely have any since I store them in a bin in the basement, then cover them with a cotton towel.

* I don't normally peel potatoes, but I do if they're wrinkly. Those skins are a bit rubbery, even when soaked.


----------



## tenspeed (May 16, 2016)

According to Penn State University regarding green potatoes:

_"Because of the bitter taste, it is rare for someone to eat enough to actually get sick."
_
Green Potatoes — Home Food Preservation — Penn State Extension

According to U.S. NIH:

_"Potatoes that are not green and have had any sprouts removed are safe to eat."
_
https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/002875.htm

An interesting article regarding green tinged potato chips:

What's Up With Those Green Potato Chips You Sometimes Find? | Mental Floss


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (May 16, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> Depends on how soft.
> 
> If they are green throw them out (mind you, how you could tell with purple potatoes, I'm not sure).
> 
> ...




Wow that's amazing! Great to know!


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (May 16, 2016)

How do you remove the sprouts from a potato? Is there a special kitchen gadget for that?


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## creative (May 16, 2016)

Purple potato crisps are great!  Very light and super crunchy - available from good health shops.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 16, 2016)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> How do you remove the sprouts from a potato? Is there a special kitchen gadget for that?


My potato peeler has a somewhat sharp tip that I use to remove sprouts and eyes. If yours doesn’t have that, you can use a paring knife.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 16, 2016)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Wow that's amazing! Great to know!



Don't take that literally  See my comment above.


----------



## tenspeed (May 16, 2016)

creative said:


> Purple potato crisps are great!  Very light and super crunchy - available from good health shops.


According to WebMD, "the frying process destroys the healthy substances in potatoes".  Stick to the microwave.

Purple Potatoes Lower Blood Pressure


----------



## creative (May 16, 2016)

tenspeed said:


> According to WebMD, "the frying process destroys the healthy substances in potatoes".  Stick to the microwave.
> 
> Purple Potatoes Lower Blood Pressure


Yes that wouldn't surprise me - still purple potato crisps are very enjoyable to eat!

Microwave?  No thanks...I know it is said that the shorter cooking time preserves the Vit C in them, but I can cook them in a short time, sliced and steamed.  Much more preferable to me.


----------



## medtran49 (May 16, 2016)

I have to say the slightly wrinkly potatoes I used to make gnocchi made really good nice and light gnocchi.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 16, 2016)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> How do you remove the sprouts from a potato? Is there a special kitchen gadget for that?


I use my thumbnail. I suppose you can use something else, but it is one tool I can't set down and forget where I left it...


----------



## GotGarlic (May 16, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I use my thumbnail. I suppose you can use something else, but it is one tool I can't set down and forget where I left it...



Now that you mention it... When I'm not peeling the potatoes, I use my thumbnail, too. In fact, here are tonight's potatoes before cleaning.


----------



## RPCookin (May 16, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> My potato peeler has a somewhat sharp tip that I use to remove sprouts and eyes. If yours doesn’t have that, you can use a paring knife.



I rarely peel potatoes unless I"m making something that is very specific about requiring it, and I haven't cut out an eye in 20 years or more.  Even for mashed, I just do the whole thing.


----------



## Caslon (May 16, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> My potato peeler has a somewhat sharp tip that I use to remove sprouts and eyes. If yours doesn’t have that, you can use a paring knife.



This is my "hand me down" potato peeler.  It must be 50 years old if it's a day! Still peels potatoes fast fast fast 50 years later. It has a side thingy to gouge/remove spud eyes.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 16, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> I rarely peel potatoes unless I"m making something that is very specific about requiring it, and I haven't cut out an eye in 20 years or more.  Even for mashed, I just do the whole thing.



Same here. I guess you missed my earlier post. I sort of automatically responded to the question about what tool to use.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (May 17, 2016)

creative said:


> Yes that wouldn't surprise me - still purple potato crisps are very enjoyable to eat!
> 
> Microwave?  No thanks...I know it is said that the shorter cooking time preserves the Vit C in them, but I can cook them in a short time, sliced and steamed.  Much more preferable to me.




How long do you usually steam them? I'm looking for more quick ways to cook potatoes. The hash browns took less than 10 minutes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (May 17, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> My potato peeler has a somewhat sharp tip that I use to remove sprouts and eyes. If yours doesn’t have that, you can use a paring knife.




Just noticed that my Oxo peeler has a plastic tip for de-sprouting potatoes. I tried it and it seems to work okay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## creative (May 17, 2016)

I would only eat potatoes that had sprouted, i.e. past their prime, if I was desperate! 
 I favour good quality vegetables - they are more likely to have their full nutrient content.
Vit C, in particular, quickly deteriorates with storage.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 17, 2016)

creative said:


> I would only eat potatoes that had sprouted, i.e. past their prime, if I was desperate!
> I favour good quality vegetables - they are more likely to have their full nutrient content.
> Vit C, in particular, quickly deteriorates with storage.



I guess the rest of us prefer not to waste perfectly good food. It doesn't have to be optimal to be beneficial. And I'd guess most of us get enough vitamin C from other foods, since potatoes aren't a major source of it. 

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=nutrient&dbid=109


----------



## creative (May 17, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I guess the rest of us prefer not to waste perfectly good food. It doesn't have to be optimal to be beneficial. And I'd guess most of us get enough vitamin C from other foods, since potatoes aren't a major source of it.
> 
> vitamin C


I wouldn't let potatoes get to that stage to begin with, i.e. so there would be no waste. However, I think it is good that people use the soft, sprouted potatoes (past their prime) rather than binning them.

My other point was *not losing* the nutrients in the potato, i.e. it DOES have Vit C.  I do know about Vit C so do not need to be educated, thanks i.e. I know it's not the highest food in it but that is beside the point.  I prefer to eat food when at their maximum nutritional potential.

Incidentally I do voluntary work that makes use of surplus food from supermarkets to make healthy meals for those in vulnerable groups called FoodCycle (successful here nationwide) - so food waste is something that concerns me too.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 17, 2016)

I didn't mention it for your benefit. The way you go on about it, other readers could get the idea that potatoes have a lot of vitamin C. They don't. Green, orange and red foods (such as leafy greens, bell peppers, citrus) are much better sources. And since it's water-soluble, if you eat more than your body needs, it's simply excreted.

It's great that life never gets in the way of your meal plans


----------



## creative (May 17, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I didn't mention it for your benefit. The way you go on about it, other readers could get the idea that potatoes have a lot of vitamin C. They don't. Green, orange and red foods (such as leafy greens, bell peppers, citrus) are much better sources. And since it's water-soluble, if you eat more than your body needs, it's simply excreted.
> 
> It's great that life never gets in the way of your meal plans


I didn't "go on" about it...just mentioned that it had Vit C.

Most people do not get enough Vit C so over consumption in their diet is unlikely; it is depleted by many factors.

Life and meals are what we make of them.

_I have had enough of your constant snipes to my posts_ (often now cleverly disguised with emoticons).   

*I am leaving this forum because of you. *

I am not the only one with reservations....


----------



## RPCookin (May 17, 2016)

Creative and GG, you both come off as holier than thou on occasion, so I guess it's expected that you would not get on well together.  In fact, it can be difficult to be enthusiastic about some things without sounding like that - it can happen to any of us.  But when it gets into someone's craw,  then maybe it's time to back off and think about it for a while.


----------



## CraigC (May 17, 2016)

There is an ignore feature.


----------



## creative (May 17, 2016)

CraigC said:


> There is an ignore feature.


Yes I know...but that would give her free rein to criticise my posts without my being able to defend myself!  No thanks.

I would just like to express my thanks for all those that supported me here though e.g. in likes and PMs.  Much appreciated.


----------



## creative (May 17, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Creative and GG, you both come off as holier than thou on occasion, so I guess it's expected that you would not get on well together.  In fact, it can be difficult to be enthusiastic about some things without sounding like that - it can happen to any of us.  But when it gets into someone's craw,  then maybe it's time to back off and think about it for a while.


It's more that we support very different causes.  When I tell my friends what a hard time I am getting here for liking and defending organic food, they cannot believe it!

With apologies to kitchengoddess8 for going off topic.


----------



## RPCookin (May 17, 2016)

creative said:


> It's more that we support very different causes.  When I tell my friends what a hard time I am getting here for liking and defending organic food, they cannot believe it!
> 
> With apologies to kitchengoddess8 for going off topic.



Organic isn't automatically better.  I'm sorry if that opinion goes against what you believe, but we all have a right to our own opinion.  My parents lived well into their 80's (Mom passed just 1 month short of her 90th birthday) and my father-in-law is nearly 93 and still going strong on plain old supermarket fare.  I view organic foods mostly as a way to separate me from more of my hard earned money.  I am not willing to pay the premium for zero or marginal benefit.


----------



## creative (May 17, 2016)

RPCookin said:


> Organic isn't automatically better.  I'm sorry if that opinion goes against what you believe, but we all have a right to our own opinion.  My parents lived well into their 80's (Mom passed just 1 month short of her 90th birthday) and my father-in-law is nearly 93 and still going strong on plain old supermarket fare.  I view organic foods mostly as a way to separate me from more of my hard earned money.  I am not willing to pay the premium for zero or marginal benefit.


Yes there are those who just see the price tag and not the quality.... Also I do realise that not everyone is in a position to afford organic. 

I am not trying to say everyone should go organic!  Rather I have been given a hard time
for saying that I prefer it....and have been forced into defending it - see the difference?  
I prefer food to be as near natural as possible...so kill me now!  






Anyway I am pleased with my decision that no longer subjects me to hostile, attacking encounters.  
What a relief to be freeee of all that now!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 17, 2016)

To be clear, I don't care about your preferences. There should be no issue with correcting misstatements of fact. That's not a personal attack.


----------



## creative (May 17, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> To be clear, I don't care about your preferences. There should be no issue with correcting misstatements of fact. That's not a personal attack.


Exactly...I could echo that back at you i.e. that there should be no issue with correcting misstatements of fact.  I believe I managed to show you this re. your lack of knowledge recently concerning complimentary therapies, i.e. that they are integrated with orthodox medicine.

I have received supportive PMs concerning your interactions with my posts so the situation is clearly apparent here to many.


----------



## Addie (May 18, 2016)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> How do you remove the sprouts from a potato? Is there a special kitchen gadget for that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



At the tip of most peelers, there is usually a little  piece of the  peeler that is shaped like a scoop. I use that to dig out the eyes or any bad spots I might find on the tater. That scoop is usually just a bit thinner than the rest of the peeler and thus acts like a knife.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (May 18, 2016)

Addie said:


> At the tip of most peelers, there is usually a little  piece of the  peeler that is shaped like a scoop. I use that to dig out the eyes or any bad spots I might find on the tater. That scoop is usually just a bit thinner than the rest of the peeler and thus acts like a knife.




Thanks Addie. The top of the peeler I have has a plastic pointed scoop. I'm wondering if a metal one would be better. 



Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 18, 2016)

Don't overthink this, *kg*. If *GG* and I find thumbnails work, no reason to think that a metal peeler tip would work better than plastic.


----------



## RPCookin (May 18, 2016)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Thanks Addie. The top of the peeler I have has a plastic pointed scoop. I'm wondering if a metal one would be better.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking





Cooking Goddess said:


> Don't overthink this, *kg*. If *GG* and I find thumbnails work, no reason to think that a metal peeler tip would work better than plastic.



The plastic one on my Oxo peeler works just fine, although I don't use it a lot.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 18, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> Yes, I was about to say that, too.
> 
> The following info comes from the The Food Safety Authority of Ireland website:
> 
> ...



The green color is simple chlorophyll and is harmless to humans.  However, the chlorophyll is an indicator that chemical reactions are taking place.  The _glycoalkaloids _are formed as the potato begins to sprout.  The green color is the result of photosynthesis as the chlorophyll uses sunlight to power the reactions.  The result is mild to severe poisoning, depending on how far developed new growth is, that is, how close it is to actually sprouting.  Remember, potatoes are in the night shade family.  All the green parts are poisonous.  To keep spuds from trying to grow, simply keep them in a cool-dark area.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## rodentraiser (May 19, 2016)

I know whenever I peel potatoes and I see green, I take it off. But many times I will bake or boil potatoes in the skin and eat them like this, and I know some of them must have had green under the skin. So in that case, should I not be eating them then?

And I still don't understand this "cool, dark place" where we're supposed to store potatoes. Cool and dark is the vegetable drawer in my fridge but I'm always being told not to put potatoes in the fridge.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 19, 2016)

If they don't taste bitter, there probably isn't enough of the substance there to hurt you. 

I have a hard time keeping them cool as well, but I don't have too much of a problem with them sprouting. The refrigerator is cold, not cool. The ideal temperature is in the 50s. That's why people keep them in a root cellar, if they have one. 

I keep my potatoes in a basket built in to the peninsula in kitchen. It's fairly dark but room temperature. 

You could keep them in a paper bag to keep the light off them.


----------



## rodentraiser (May 19, 2016)

Right now they're living in the cupboard and getting in the way every time I want to take bowl or plate out. I never thought about paper bags. Although now that I think of it, my kitchen is always as dark as a morgue anyway, so I don't know why I was worrying.


----------



## liliedu13 (Jun 3, 2016)

Huummm i love poatatoes is so delicious


----------



## Addie (Jun 3, 2016)

Mad Cook said:


> Edible but probably losing it's "goodness" as it's using it to grow the roots.



If I see roots starting to grow, I just knock them off with my fingers. I have no 'dark' place in my kitchen to store them, so I keep them in the fridge. The top part. 

We all know that cold air falls and the warmer air rises. So I keep them in the top. Takes quite a  while for the roots to appear as to being in the produce drawer at the bottom.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 4, 2016)

Potatoes in paper bags in the fridge. I'm going to have to try that. 

I started throwing my onions in a vegetable drawer and they don't seem to be any the worse for it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 4, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Potatoes in paper bags in the fridge. I'm going to have to try that.
> 
> I started throwing my onions in a vegetable drawer and they don't seem to be any the worse for it.



Refrigerating potatoes can cause the starch in them to turn to sugar. Not good eats, imo.


----------



## Addie (Jun 4, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> Potatoes in paper bags in the fridge. I'm going to have to try that.
> 
> I started throwing my onions in a vegetable drawer and they don't seem to be any the worse for it.



What I love about the paper bag is that on the front is a net and the potatoes can breath. Nothing can breathe with plastic.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 5, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Refrigerating potatoes can cause the starch in them to turn to sugar. Not good eats, imo.



*reconsidering potatoes in fridge*


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 6, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> *reconsidering potatoes in fridge*


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 6, 2016)

There was a study (in the 1970s?) which purported to show a link between eating green potatoes when pregnant and an increased risk of the baby contracting spina bifida but other studies showed no connection. You pays your money and you takes your choice.


----------



## cinisajoy (Jun 8, 2016)

My potatoes are stored in an open bin on a desk under the air conditioner.   It is a Bonaire cooler.


----------



## rodentraiser (Jun 12, 2016)

I just got an air conditioner but if I put the potatoes under that, I'd have to sleep with them on my head. My bed is under the window. 

This is one of those 'can't win' moments, isn't it?


----------



## di reston (Jun 12, 2016)

What an interesting read! I aim to use up all the potatoes I buy when I do my weekly shop, and I store them in a dark cupboard, along with my onions and garlic, and laid out on a couple of racks that are really for turning out pastries etc onto from the oven. I make mash and croquette potatoes with the potatoes I don't use during the week, or other potato dish that comes to mind at the time, and I freeze them. Gnocchi freeze particularly well. These ready made dishes come in handy whan I can't think further than chicken or sausages! Croquette potatoes are really easy to make and my OH loves them. So green potatoes here aren't an issue.

Happy cooking!

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## cinisajoy (Jun 12, 2016)

Oh if my potatoes start getting old.  I coat them with bacon grease, wrap in foil.  Partially bake.  Let cool and freeze for later.


----------



## Addie (Jun 12, 2016)

In high school in my science class, we were given a home assignment. Cut up a potato and soak overnight. Remove the potato and drain off as much water as possible. Place the rest of the water and the starch at the bottom of the bowl in a glass jar and bring it in. We were all surprised at how much starch leached out. 

So if it is the starch that turns to sugar and makes freezing difficult for potatoes, then I am wondering if I soak the potatoes for FF's before I blanch them, would they freeze properly after the blanching?


----------



## liliedu13 (Jun 13, 2016)

*yo*

i will taste this


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jun 13, 2016)

rodentraiser said:


> I just got an air conditioner but if I put the potatoes under that, I'd have to sleep with them on my head. My bed is under the window.




Sounds like having potatoes stored there could be a bit uncomfortable!


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## liliedu13 (Jun 14, 2016)

the house potatoes


----------

